# TV Sony bravia 32W650A et MBA.



## sharkielyoyo (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais relier mon MBA à ma nouvelle TV. Sur le mac je trouve bien la TV dans les réseau wifi mais pour accéder à la télé il me faut un mot passe hors ce mot de passe je ne le trouve nul part et  à aucun moment sur la télévision il est mentionné. De plus j'ai aussi essayé de connecter mon disque dur externe via le port USB de la TV et rien ne passe le disque tourne mais la télé ne le trouve pas alors qu'il est en format exfat, format reconnu par la TV. 
Si quelqu'un à une idée ca m'avancerais bien  merci.


----------



## herszk (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour.
Je crois que tu ne prends pas le problème par le bon bout, ta TV doit se connecter à la wifi via ton réseau domestique, c'est à dire qu'il faut entrer dans les paramètres wifi de ta TV et lui donner les mêmes SSID et clé WPA qui te servent pour ton mba.
Dans ce cas, tu profiteras des applications wifi propres à ton Sony, indépendamment de ton mba, par contre si tu veux te servir de ton Sony comme moniteur de ton mba, c'est un autre problème.
Si tu connectes un DD externe à ton Sony, ça ne va pas apparaitre par enchantement, il faut que tu passes par les menus te ton sony.
Je doute que tu restes longtemps dans cette rubrique, il ne s'agit pas d'un périphérique ou accessoire de ton mba, à moins que tu veuilles juste t'en servir comme moniteur, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec la wifi.


----------

